# College Football: Bowls



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2004)

Bowl season is here and things are looking good.  Unless you are an Orange fan.  GT really took them apart last night.

THis night we have my Bowling Green Falcons verse the Memphis whomevers.  Go Falcons!!  I loved the on side kick, that wasa great call.  

And in other news AP backs out of the BCS.  And in the statement they seemed almost suprised to learn the BCS had been using the AP poll for the past seven years.     I can understand the need for them to remove themselves since there was a conflict of interests with 3 AP voters from Texas that made Texas jump Cal.  So, maybe just maybe this will lead to the BCS falling, but I doubt it.  Looks like the Blue Ribbon idea of a group of people to select the people to play may just happen.  Too bad they can't seem to realize the BCS is not set up to handle every situation.   :\


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2004)

And BGSU takes care of Mephis and the MAC wins their first Bowl game of the season.  I thinkm the MAC can do very well and win all 5 of their Bowls, and that woulds be darned impressive for the little conference.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Dec 24, 2004)

How odd. I thought bowls was an old person's game. I wouldn't expect college students to play it.

Geoff.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 24, 2004)

Geoff Watson said:
			
		

> How odd. I thought bowls was an old person's game. I wouldn't expect college students to play it.
> 
> Geoff.




*Scratches head*....I don't get it?


----------



## Krieg (Dec 24, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> *Scratches head*....I don't get it?




I'm guessing it's an Aussie thing.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

And UCLA loses ...wow, when I went to sleep last night they were controling the game handedly.  Amazing.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 24, 2004)

I was pretty surprised to see UCLA lose. Good win for the Mountain West. Bowling Green was just impressive, though.

Hey Croth, next year my Boise State Broncos are playing your Bowling Green Falcons. Should be a great game, especially since BG is returning their QB, as is Boise. Hmm, we might have to make that game a little interesting...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

unlike the 98 superbowl...the Falcons will beat the Broncos  

That's coolo that they are playing, I hadn't chercked out BG's schedule next year so this is cool news.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 24, 2004)

That Superbowl bummed me out, since I'm a fan of that Falcon team.

Should be a good game for both teams. Boise State finally has a good non-conference schedule next year. They have Bowling Green, Oregon State, and Georgia (first game of the year).

Here's to hoping they can at least be Louisville in a week. Next year could be rough.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

I feel for you.  Bowling Green played Oklohoma this year as their opening game.

ugh...we also play Wisconsin next year


----------



## Krieg (Dec 24, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I was pretty surprised to see UCLA lose.




I wasn't. Media slobbering over USC/Cal aside, the PAC10 just isn't a very strong conference right now.

BTW nice win for Dantonio & the Bearcats. It will be interesting to see how they fair without Gino next year.

Did anyone notice the latest scam from BCS head Michael Tranghese? Apparently The Big East gets to count Louisville's #10 ranking as a member of the Big East _this year_ although Louisville is still a member of Conference USA.

That is signifigant because of the (in)famous "Big East" rule which states that any BCS conference that does not average a top 12 placement over a four year period will come under review & possibly have it's automatic bid stripped.

Did I mention that Tranghese is also the Big East commisioner?

Nothing like a nice bit of "conflict of interest" mixed in with the usual mess of BCS politics to make you want to vomit.  :\

FWIW the APs decision is just another political move. The AP wants to have more influence over the eventual national champion as they proved with last year's media blitz to talk up USC over LSU.

It is just as disgustingly self serving as the decisions made by the BCS.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 27, 2004)

I missed it completey by picking Marshall over UC.  Oh well, great for the Bearcats.

Keeping my eye on Virginia and Fresno State right now.  Virginia is up by 2 touchdowns at the half.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 27, 2004)

Fresno has been agood team but I fully expect Virgiunia to come up big with this one.  However, the Toledo Conn game that's one next should be really good, wish I was able to watch it.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 28, 2004)

Man, guys, I just got back from the Fresno/Virginia game. Got free tickets from a friend who works at MPC. That was an AMAZING game! Just amazing. Kinda funny...Boise State and Fresno are bitter rivals, but most all the Boise fans were rooting for the Bulldogs. (Gotta support the WAC.). That comeback was great. What a great game to go to. Way to go, Fresno!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, that's great you got to go.  I've never been to a bowl game, and wish they would have more cold weather ones.....


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, I was actually hoping for cold in snowy, but it was about 42 degrees and partly cloudy. Still got cold at parts, but it was unseasonably warm and pleasant around here. Great game, though. First bowl game I've been to, and the first time I've seen a ranked team play besides Boise. Best games I've seen live, too, so it was a great day all around.


----------



## RichCsigs (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah UConn!  Glad to see the football team is doing so well.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2004)

they spanked a pretty darn good Toledo team.  UConn might actually be able to slowly turn that school into a football school they way they are improving.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 28, 2004)

Some pretty surprising results so far with Fresno St over UVA and UCONN crushing Toledo.  Cincinnati blowing out Marshal was a surprise to me too.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2004)

well, I predict the MAc wins tonight with Maimi playing Iowa State.  And then the Oregon State should beat Notre Dame.  another night of good games I'm not able to watch


----------



## Krieg (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats to the OTHER, other OSU.

Seeing the Irish go down is always a treat.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 29, 2004)

The MAC is just not getting it done.  Bowling Green the only winner so far.  Northern Illinois should beat Troy.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm hoping to see the WAC go 3-0 with UTEP beating Colorado tonight.

I still think Mike Price should have won Coach of the Year. What he did at UTEP was nothing short of astonishing.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 29, 2004)

fett527 said:
			
		

> The MAC is just not getting it done.  Bowling Green the only winner so far.  Northern Illinois should beat Troy.




The MAC had some really tough match ups and it was a down year for them.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 29, 2004)

UTEP is going to be on the map if the game comtinues like this!!


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Bowl season is here and things are looking good.  Unless you are an Orange fan.  GT really took them apart last night.
> 
> THis night we have my Bowling Green Falcons verse the Memphis whomevers.  Go Falcons!!  I loved the on side kick, that wasa great call.
> 
> And in other news AP backs out of the BCS.  And in the statement they seemed almost suprised to learn the BCS had been using the AP poll for the past seven years.     I can understand the need for them to remove themselves since there was a conflict of interests with 3 AP voters from Texas that made Texas jump Cal.  So, maybe just maybe this will lead to the BCS falling, but I doubt it.  Looks like the Blue Ribbon idea of a group of people to select the people to play may just happen.  Too bad they can't seem to realize the BCS is not set up to handle every situation.   :\



Meh.

I'm just giddy that UH Warriors won the Hawai'i Bowl on Christmas Eve.  

Stay cool, err warm, mainlanders.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 30, 2004)

It's like 30 F here, that is warm  

I'm liking the way this Alomo Bowl is going!!


----------



## fett527 (Dec 30, 2004)

23-0 BUCKEYES at the half!!!  Great showing on defense, Ted Ginn rocks as usual, hated to see Zwick get hurt so early.

I also hope ESPN will let us watch the game now and quit showing the guys in the booth talking about the off-field stuff.

Oh and Mark May and Trev Alberts can stuff a sock in it.  Meh.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The MAC had some really tough match ups and it was a down year for them.




I was hoping they would shine a little brighter with 5 teams in bowls for the first time.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 30, 2004)

well, it is not like what the announcers and other guys were sayign is out of left field.  And the game was pretty much over fast, but no snap was missed that I saw.  The extended talk happened with an Oklahoma time out.

Buckeyes dominated that game and man will that up the expectations for next year.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, that's great you got to go.  I've never been to a bowl game, and wish they would have more cold weather ones.....




I thought about trying to grab tickets for the Holiday (Cal & Texas Tech here in San Diego), but tonight's D&D night...

Biggest surprises so far: Wyoming over UCLA, Fresno over VA, and Ohio State utterly dominating OK State.

My Orange lost, of course, but I didn't think they'd lose that badly to a mediocre Georgia Tech team. At least it managed to cost coach P his job. Crazy internet rumors say the new AD will bring Norm Chow to SU with him from USC, but that's amazingly wishful thinking. Still, with a new coach the Orange ought to be able to get back to respectability.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 30, 2004)

ESPN when reporting the lose of the Orange coach said that Chow was who they were going after or some such.

Ya, small schools beating the big ones is the first big suprise.  As for Buckeyes verse Cowboys, I knew the Ohio State defense would give them problems.  I had no idea Zwick would come in and play great though.  

I'd have moved or canceled one night of gaming to go to the Holiday Bowl  Hell, I canceled my Tuesday game so I can watch the National Championship game on TV.  

Todays games:  Boston College over North Carolina
Navy over New Mexico
Cal over Texas Tech
Northern Ill over Troy


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 30, 2004)

Man, forget gaming! Go see Cal!


----------



## fett527 (Dec 30, 2004)

I have to admit I expected the *BUCKEYES  * to win, but not dominate that much.  I enjoyed it quite thoroughly though!!    Expectations will be high next year as they should be.

UNC and BC are tied to start the second half as I type...


----------



## Krieg (Dec 30, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Crazy internet rumors say the new AD will bring Norm Chow to SU with him from USC, but that's amazingly wishful thinking.




Hey there are a lot of non Syracuse folks rooting for this one as well.

Chow is the architect of USC's offense and Carroll will have a hard time maintaining it without him.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> As for Buckeyes verse Cowboys, I knew the Ohio State defense would give them problems.  I had no idea Zwick would come in and play great though.




Justin got worse as the year progressed because he was fighting an injury. The UC & Marshall (and Okie State) games are far more indicitive of what is he capable of than Northwestern, Wisconsin & Iowa. The Buckeyes will be fine with whomever ends up under center next year.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2004)

Poor Texas Tech.  It is almost a no win situation for them.  Even if they win (and they have a 10 point lead as I write this) it will be becuase Cal was sad they didn't get a BCS bowl and weren't ready to play.  It must be nice for the Bears to have a ready made excuse for this game.  

I watched a bit of pre game analysis and they talked about if the Bears would be ready.  If they aren't ready they have no excuse except to blame themselves.  They have to get ready to play the game in front of them, if they couldn't do that they should have declined the bowl invitation.


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

Nah Texas Tech was flat out the better team, and the Bears D suddenly decided to break down and chalk up dumb penalties. Oh well... I'm just glad they won The Big Game this year.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree with you, Crothian. I think Cal didn't want anything to do with the Holiday Bowl and they just weren't ready. Part of me doesn't blame them. Getting booted from the Rose Bowl was the final nail in the coffin of my hatred of the current BCS system.

Today is judgement day for Boise State. We'll see if the nation's longest win streak can hold up.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2004)

So, down year for the PAC 10?  UCLA and Cal lose to teams they should beat.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 31, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, down year for the PAC 10?  UCLA and Cal lose to teams they should beat.




No just a typical one.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2004)

Interesting Gopher Tide game, lot better then the Boilermaker Sun Devil game at the moment.  Go Big Ten!!


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 31, 2004)

My day-long heart attack has just started. Boise got a quick lead, but it looks like that's going away right about now.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2004)

Ya, Boise started out looking good, but right now it just seems the Cards defense is going to be trouble.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, it looks like Boise will be very much in it at halftime. If not leading, then not down by much. Boise's defense has kept them in it. Despite all the points so far, it really is the defenses dictating this game so far. Louisville's is doing better, but Boise is getting the turnovers.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2004)

the sun bowl is coming down to the final inb the 4th...ASU 4 point lead if only Purdue could do something.....


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 31, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I agree with you, Crothian. I think Cal didn't want anything to do with the Holiday Bowl and they just weren't ready. Part of me doesn't blame them. Getting booted from the Rose Bowl was the final nail in the coffin of my hatred of the current BCS system.



What's so great about the BCS system anyway? We did fine without it, at least for the bowl games in Hawaii.

Meh.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> What's so great about the BCS system anyway? We did fine without it, at least for the bowl games in Hawaii.




it matches 1 and 2 thus it was brought in for no split championships.  Ity also raises a crap load of money for the big bowls and the big conferences.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 31, 2004)

Man, this Boise/Louisville game is killing me. But at least it's living up to the hype. 10 minutes left, Boise up 40-35. Defintely a good game.

Sorry about Purdue, Crothian, but as a Pac-10 fan, I was pulling for Arizona State.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 1, 2005)

Kyle Orton has just not looked the same since his injury. I honestly think Purdue would have been better served if they had put Brandon Kirsch in.

Boise State has looked very good so far and Louisville keeps hurting themselves. Not a good combo for the Cardinals.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> it matches 1 and 2 thus it was brought in for no split championships.




Except that thus far it has done a very poor job of that. I would argue that it has only actually accomplished that mission once...2002.



> Ity also raises a crap load of money for the big bowls and the big conferences.





...and herein lies the real reason that it has hung around.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Except that thus far it has done a very poor job of that. I would argue that it has only actually accomplished that mission once...2002.




It has used the criteria that was set out for it and matched 1 and 2.  Since no one could agree the system was set up so it doesn't matter what people can argue.  It's not as good a a playoff, but truies to keep the bowl tradition alive.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It has used the criteria that was set out for it and matched 1 and 2.




Of course it is important to note that they have changed that criteria every year of the BCS's existence except for one because of opinions that they "got it wrong".



> Since no one could agree the system was set up so it doesn't matter what people can argue.




Who was the 03-04 national champion?

If Auburn wins out will there be a unanimous champ this year?



> It's not as good a a playoff, but truies to keep the bowl tradition alive.




I would say that it has done a poor job of that as well. Texas & Oklahoma in the Rose Bowl while Big Ten & Pac Ten champs are forced elsewhere? USC & Oklahoma in the Orange Bowl while the Canes & Gators play in Georgia? 

The bowl tradition is already dead and from all objective standpoints the BCS has been a failure at it's "stated" mission.

The only thing the BCS has managed to do is funnel most of the bowl cash to the BCS schools and bowls, which was of course it's unspoken real mission.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Who was the 03-04 national champion?
> 
> If Auburn wins out will there be a unanimous champ this year?




The problem with this is we have too many organizations handing out national championships.  Just like before the BCS when the AP and Coaches polls each picked their own.  So, that's not the BCS' fault, its too many cooks spoiling the soup.


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 1, 2005)

Boise lost. Crap.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Boise lost. Crap.




best bowl game of the year though.  it gave us everything we thought, plus a lot more.


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah, it was a great game. But it's not often a team has a shot at a perfect season. And their ESPN streak is over, too. They were something like 15-0 on ESPN.

They showed well, put up a great fight, and they didn't get blown out like many thought they would. Still a major bummer, though.


----------



## Elton (Jan 1, 2005)

Excusses, excusses. Texas Tech ROCKED.

(Yes, I am in Lubbock)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2005)

Elton said:
			
		

> Excusses, excusses. Texas Tech ROCKED.
> 
> (Yes, I am in Lubbock)




I won't deny them that, that was another great game.  I think they were very underrated finishing third is a very strong Big 12 south.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The problem with this is we have too many organizations handing out national championships.  Just like before the BCS when the AP and Coaches polls each picked their own.  So, that's not the BCS' fault, its too many cooks spoiling the soup.




...but you honestly think the best solution is to place the outcome in the hands of groups that have decidedly pronounced conflicts of interest and no accountability?

Texas jumping over Cal in the BCS can be directly traced to Big12 coaches who suddenly dropped Cal far down in their rankings to boost the Longhorns positions. Not to mention having the Big East commisioner being in charge of the BCS commite & deliberately changing the rules to benefit the Big East.

There are severe problems with the BCS that the powers that be have no desire to fix because it is financially advantageous for them not to.

BTW you boys are welcome back in Columbus anytime. 

That is not kosher.



			
				Elton said:
			
		

> Excusses, excusses. Texas Tech ROCKED.
> 
> (Yes, I am in Lubbock)





Who's making excuses? Just because Cal (specifically) & The PAC10 (in general) are overrated this year in no way takes anything away from the whipping that TT put on them. The Red Raiders offense can be a difficult one to prepare for & Mike Leach has done an excellent job of creating matchups that favor TT's offensive players. His boys have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> The only thing the BCS has managed to do is funnel most of the bowl cash to the BCS schools and bowls, which was of course it's unspoken real mission.



So, basically BCS is nothing more than a college-level commercial enterprise, compared to the commercialization of professional sports.


----------



## RBM (Jan 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> The bowl tradition is already dead and from all objective standpoints the BCS has been a failure at it's "stated" mission.



 In truth, the principle objective of the BCS was to match #1 vs. #2. That has happened. Where the controversy arises, and where the incessant tweaking occurs, is in the mechanisms for determining #'s 1 & 2.

As an Alabama fan (and thus tired of seeing them lose winnable games), I'm not too upset to see Auburn frozen out of the championship picture, but objectively, I have a hard time seeing how a team can go undefeated through the ninth toughest schedule in the nation, tougher than USC or Oklahoma's, and be outside looking in.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 1, 2005)

RBM said:
			
		

> In truth, the principle objective of the BCS was to match #1 vs. #2. That has happened. Where the controversy arises, and where the incessant tweaking occurs, is in the mechanisms for determining #'s 1 & 2.




Technically you are correct. 

But is the system working if after nearly every year they make changes that would have altered the outcome of the previous season?



> As an Alabama fan (and thus tired of seeing them lose winnable games),




My condolences. 



> I'm not too upset to see Auburn frozen out of the championship picture, but objectively, I have a hard time seeing how a team can go undefeated through the ninth toughest schedule in the nation, tougher than USC or Oklahoma's, and be outside looking in.




It's for no other reason than Auburn was ranked lower than either at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 1, 2005)

wow, I thought the Badgers were going to make a great comeback and win that one.  And I was so worried that Iowa would run out of time as they just let the final 30 seconds tick away without anything.  

but the one thing theat has really annoyed me today are the sports announcers.  ESPN has good ones, and it seems that the other networks have idiots.  In the Iowa game that one guy who admited he was nitpicking...but just wouldn't let anything go and went on and on about things.  He nmeeded to shut up.  In some other game one announcer had obviously no idea what a yard actually was because he was always off by three or four.  And one time he claimed a hit took place 6 years out of bounds, when it was more like 4 feet.  You'd think with yard lines on the field their spacial awareness would be a bit better.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 2, 2005)

Excuse me for a moment, but I just needed to get something off my chest...

"Hey, Saban! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Loser!"

...thank you. Have a happy New Year.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2005)

okay  :\...I figured Iowa would win, Iowa's coach is really one of the most under rated coaches and he can take his good team and beat a better one.


----------



## dagger (Jan 2, 2005)

Well my Horns beat Michigan tonight, one of the best BCS games I have ever seen. Makes it all the sweeter that Cal lost to a team Texas dominated on the road.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2005)

Ya, on that last Texas drive I actually was thinking Michigan needed to just let them score the TD so they could get the ball back.  IT was obvious that last team that had the ball would win that one.  

THe Fiesta Bowl is going as expected.  Last two Fiesta Bowls were way better


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2005)

hook and ladder of off the screen pass, that was great!!!


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jan 2, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> I would say that it has done a poor job of that as well. Texas & Oklahoma in the Rose Bowl while Big Ten & Pac Ten champs are forced elsewhere? USC & Oklahoma in the Orange Bowl while the Canes & Gators play in Georgia?
> 
> The bowl tradition is already dead and from all objective standpoints the BCS has been a failure at it's "stated" mission.



What are you talking about? Oklahoma didn't play in the Rose Bowl. Michigan, the Big 10 champ, went there same as always. Oklahoma is going to the Orange, where the Big 12 champ -- and Big Eight champ before -- always goes.

If USC hadn't been the BCS' No. 1 ranked team, it would have gone to the Rose Bowl as the Pac 10 champ. It wasn't 'forced' anywhere -- it got a promotion to the national championship game.

Miami didn't have an automatic berth with the Orange Bowl. They were independent for several years, and played in lots of Orange and other Fla. citrus fruit bowls because the people who run those bowls knew that lots of local fans would travel to see the team play in close-by bowls, thus ensuring sell-outs. The Big East's auto berth is with the Fiesta, primarily because of the strength of Miami when the conference was formed. The ACC, Miami's conference now, would not have an auto berth in one of the BCS bowls without the existance of the BCS.

Florida is part of the SEC, a conference whose champion always plays in the Sugar Bowl. Georgia is a shorter trip than New Orleans for them. Plus, the Gators didn't win their conference, so they weren't going to the Sugar anyway.

People bitch and moan about the BCS taking a Rose Bowl berth away from Cal. It didn't. If there wasn't a BCS, USC would be playing in the Rose Bowl and Cal would still be going elsewhere.

And a few voters changing their votes in the AP and Coaches polls had nothing to do with Texas passing Cal in the BCS rankings. Cal was still ranked ahead of Texas in both polls. If you go back and look at the polls, Texas lost ground to Cal in both the AP and Coaches polls the week after Mack Brown made his plea for the voters to give Texas a shot at a BCS berth.

The fact is, if you do the math, the difference between Cal and Texas was the computer scores, based in part on strength of schedule. Texas had a much tougher schedule this year than Cal. Texas boosted its BCS ranking late in the year by convincingly beating a ranked Texas A&M team. Cal hurt its ranking by struggling to beat a weak, unranked Southern Miss team. As the Holiday Bowl showed, Cal was overrated by the AP and Coaches polls for most of the season. If they had played in the Big 12 South, they'd be no better than .500.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2005)

Cal wasn't under rated that much.  Texas Tech can give anyone fits, and were the worst team Cal could play with their weak secondary.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 2, 2005)

dagger said:
			
		

> Well my Horns beat Michigan tonight, one of the best BCS games I have ever seen.



Sorry to change the subject slightly, but I want to remind everyone that my Titans swept *dagger*'s Longhorns in Omaha last summer.

You may return to dissecting the bowl games at this time. Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 2, 2005)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? Oklahoma didn't play in the Rose Bowl. Michigan, the Big 10 champ, went there same as always. Oklahoma is going to the Orange, where the Big 12 champ -- and Big Eight champ before -- always goes.




2003 Rose Bowl Okies vs Washington State. The BCS has been around for more than this year.



> _And a few voters changing their votes in the AP and Coaches polls had nothing to do with Texas passing Cal in the BCS rankings. Cal was still ranked ahead of Texas in both polls. If you go back and look at the polls, Texas lost ground to Cal in both the AP and Coaches polls the week after Mack Brown made his plea for the voters to give Texas a shot at a BCS berth._




Six voters dropped Cal from to 7th or lower on the coaches poll the last week of the season, the week before one of those voters had them 6th and everyone else had them higher. Texas was also moved up by several voters, including one who voted them #1 overall but who had previously voted them 5th. That point difference was directly responsible for dropping Cal in the BCS standing.

Your claim that Texas lost ground in the polls is inaccurate.

Yes it is very likely that Big12 coaches put the fiix in under the cover of anonymity to ensure their conference sibling a BCS bid & themselves their share of a larger bowl payoff. Even if the poll movement was entirely innocent, you still have a situation where there is a considerable conflict of interest for voters in the coaching poll 

The fact is that the system as currently set up is no better than those preceding it. It allows media darlings & teams that can run the table in weak conferences  an inside track to playing for a mythical national champion.

Well at least Pitt proved that the Big East deserves to keep their automatic bid. lol


----------



## bolen (Jan 2, 2005)

As an Ole Miss alumn I have to love how LS (who) got beaten

Have fun at the dophins, Nick


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2005)

So, I see Auburn and USC winning the last two games giving us 3 undefeated teams by the years end.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 3, 2005)

bolen said:
			
		

> As an Ole Miss alumn I have to love how LS (who) got beaten




FWIW I can't help but think they made a huge mistake firing Cutcliffe.

The same goes for Indiana & DiNardo.


----------



## bolen (Jan 3, 2005)

I agree that we should not have fired cutcliffe.  The rumor I heard was that a couple of very rich alumni did not like him and they threatened to cutoff money if cutcliffe stayed.  

However I will bet ya that he will be much happier  at notre dame.

The way both MS and ND behaved this year shows that alumni have much too much say so in college atheletics


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2005)

it's all about the money....


----------



## fett527 (Jan 3, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to post over the weekend unfortunately.

I will just comment that I still think the BCS is crap and should be scrapped as it is.  I reiterate the points that a _consensus _ #1 and #2 has played once since its inception and that was only because the *BUCKEYES *  and Canes were the only undefeated teams.

I thoroughly enjoyed the Lousiville and Boise game, it was a wild ride as expected.  

Way to go Utah, I knew you wouldn't let us down and keep exposing the BCS system in all its glory.  No way Pitt should have been there and Utah should have been playing Auburn at least.

*I WANT A PLAYOFF!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crothian (Jan 4, 2005)

There will never be a consensus 1 and 2, even in the OSU Miami game there were people who felt OSU did not deserve to be there becasue they got lucky to go undefeated.   Even in a playoff, people will give excuses as to why such and such team didn't deserve to lose; we see it in the NFL.  

I think thje BCS has done a fine job with pairing 1 and 2.  I don't expect everyone to agree, and it was set up to make the tough choice between 3 or more qualified teams.      But since it is "not the playoffs" that everyone wants, it has to fail no matter what.  :\

The playoffs would still be better though.


----------



## fett527 (Jan 4, 2005)

I liked this article:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6783897/


----------



## drothgery (Jan 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think thje BCS has done a fine job with pairing 1 and 2.  I don't expect everyone to agree, and it was set up to make the tough choice between 3 or more qualified teams.




*Every* time the BCS title game has left out the team that was #1 or #2 in both polls (and this has happened almost every year; Miami v. Ohio State is the only exception that comes to mind), the "wrong" team has gone on to lose the BCS title game in a particularly embarassing fashion while the "left out" team dominated their bowl game. I'd suggest this means the BCS hasn't done a good job at all; it's done a terrible job, and the only time it got the title game correct was when it was mind-bogglingly obvious who deserved to be there (a few nit-pickers nonwithstanding, if there are two -- and only two -- major conference unbeatens, it's obvious that they're #1 and #2).

The BCS has readjusted its formula every year, so they pretty clearly don't think the system works either. If they liked the results, they'd leave it alone from one year to the next.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 4, 2005)

The BCS was brought in so the 2 human polls were not the final descion makers.  THe first year it was obvious that they didn't want the choice to be the hands of the humans alone.  

As for the readjustments, with so many people compl,aining they had to readjust to make the happy.  IT was not because the BCS failed in their eyes.  If you listen to the BCS people they believe that it has worked.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 4, 2005)

Dave, congrats on the Pelini hire. If he can avoid an on the field meltdown (he is a VERY emotional type A personality) he should do well for the Orange. He is one of the better defensive minds in the country & his Youngstown connections are going to do wonders for recruiting.

BTW has anyone noticed that Weis has put together quite a staff for the Irish? Cutcliffe at OC, Rick Minter at DC & Bill Lewis as assistant head coach. That is a pretty impressive group.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The BCS was brought in so the 2 human polls were not the final descion makers.  THe first year it was obvious that they didn't want the choice to be the hands of the humans alone.
> 
> As for the readjustments, with so many people compl,aining they had to readjust to make the happy.  IT was not because the BCS failed in their eyes.  If you listen to the BCS people they believe that it has worked.




When Miami trashed a Nebraska team that lost the Big 12 title game, while consensus #2 Oregon made Colorado look silly, the BCS failed, and the comissioners knew it. Anything they said otherwise was spin. When USC was left out of the BCS title game last year and beat Michigan handily, while Oklahoma backed into the BCS title and lost ugly, the BCS failed, the comissioners knew it, and anything they said otherwise was spin.


----------



## fett527 (Jan 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The BCS was brought in so the 2 human polls were not the final descion makers.  THe first year it was obvious that they didn't want the choice to be the hands of the humans alone.
> 
> As for the readjustments, with so many people compl,aining they had to readjust to make the happy.  IT was not because the BCS failed in their eyes.  If you listen to the BCS people they believe that it has worked.




The "readjustments" they made put greater emphasis on the human polls they were trying to demphasize in the first place.  How do you fix something by trying to fix it with what was supposed to be broken?


----------



## fett527 (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, #1 vs #2 didn't live up to the hype.  Doesn't feel very suprising.  Big let down in my opinion.  Well, see you guys next year!


*GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 6, 2005)

There's a bigger issue than the BCS that needs to be addressed during the off-season.

The NCAA should pass a regulation prohibiting coaches from pimping their teams to the press for votes on the polls. Listening to Mack Brown and Tommy Tuberville plead and whine made me ill. Man up and shut up, you babies.

 :\


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 6, 2005)

Can't be worse than pimping your players to be candidates for the Heisman.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't watch much college ball anymore, but have to give a big Congrats to Auburn! Go Tigers!
Awesome Season!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 6, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> There's a bigger issue than the BCS that needs to be addressed during the off-season.
> 
> The NCAA should pass a regulation prohibiting coaches from pimping their teams to the press for votes on the polls. Listening to Mack Brown and Tommy Tuberville plead and whine made me ill. Man up and shut up, you babies.
> 
> :\




THis is nothing new to the college football.  You don't think the coaches of the teams from old did thei when they and another team both finished undefeated, didn't play each other, and it was up to the polls to choice who was number one?


----------

